# Dave Mustaine butchers Vivaldi's Four Seasons



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Why...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Why, oh why ...


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Search "Alexi Laiho four seasons" on youtube. He's playing the 4 seasons with his Children of Bodom's bandmate. Best interpretation, IMO.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Because some rockers love to riff over mega-hit (chestnut cliche choices, always, Like Beethoven's ode to joy, or the fifth symphony, yada yad....) and think it is kewl.

Electric violin and band / pop female 'cello quartet, etc. etc. There are a slew of 'em.

So now, you've given that vid the chance of that many more hits. If the ratings are not turned off, you can dislike it, at least.

Congratulations


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that's awful. By the way it's difficult also to understand how he can play so bad, technically he's a very good guitarist (known also as a great rhyhthm guitarist) and in this video sounds like a thirteen years old who has started playing few months before and without any sense of rhythm.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

One video comment:

"Hey Dave! Look up! See that guy waving his arms? He's there to help you".


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh come on I can't believe it's for real. It sounds like those videos "X guitarist shreds"


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe Mustaine's genius is incomprehensible to our puny brains. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

No, Lope, Dave Mustaine is just awful in every way, and I know this is one point on which we can agree.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I admire a lot of Dave's work, but I can't say I'm a fan of this. Maybe he is trying to compete with his former band mate. Marty Friedman has played an electric guitar over an orchestra as well and maybe the playing is a little better but I find the results equally cringe worthy. Heavy metal style guitar over orchestral music is just not a combination that works for me at all...where is the vomiting emoticon when I need it...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Maybe Mustaine's genius is incomprehensible to our puny brains. :tiphat:


maybe he's just trolling everyone, in that case he's a genius for sure


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Both of those vids are mindblowingly bad. 

I hope those orchestras sold a whole lot of tickets otherwise their musical directors are going to hell for their sins. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

For the record, since most of the posters here are pretty "anti-metal", most fans in the metal underground aren't fans of Dave either. And by metal underground, I mean those that take the time to explore beyond the Big 4, the Teutonic Trio, metalcore, Nile, hipster black metal, you name it. And yeah, obviously "underground fans" is a strange term to use in an argument, but people here are really the same - it's equivalent to going beyond your Beethoven 5s, your Four Seasons (hey!), etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Watching both those videos brings one word to mind: stupid.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

People who hate Dave Mustaine take themselves too seriously. Someone's not allowed to be a sincere goofy character these days?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Not long ago he claimed that he played a "Beethoven fugue" at the start of the first Megadeth album... he actually meant Bach. He also claimed "I know I didn't measure up to the original recording of him ("Beethoven"/Bach) playing." Spinal Tap material


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea, they both sounded pretty awful. I'm sure an electric guitar would be pretty cool if the tone and playing were more mature, and not so concerned about heavy distortion and fast playing.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You know, if you're a pop musician of a certain personality and type, 
and are earnestly struck with those particular movements or bits of awesome epic classical music, 
and you have either no sense of the taste it would be in, or not be in, to do it, 
then to have away at your axe and play away to your self-indulgent heart's content 
with those awesome and revered composer's pieces as your live backup, 
well, it just might make you feel you were surfing on the tail of a comet.
riding on that wave of awesomeness.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

"...oh brother...well at least I'm getting paid" - The thoughts of every member in the orchestra.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Maybe Mustaine's genius is incomprehensible to our puny brains. :tiphat:


Meb be I shooda bawt fur 
myself the mor spensv kind?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> Yea, they both sounded pretty awful. I'm sure an electric guitar would be pretty cool if the tone and playing were more mature, and not so concerned about heavy distortion and fast playing.


Glenn Branca already did the electric guitar classical thing.

But baroque + metal guitar? Two great flavors that don't go great together.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone heard Georges Lentz's _Ingwe_ an hour long work for solo electric guitar on naxos?









There is a documentary on the tube about the work offering snippets. 



 Seems more interesting than getting upset about some old work being messed around with.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

quack said:


> Anyone heard Georges Lentz's _Ingwe_ an hour long work for solo electric guitar on naxos?
> 
> There is a documentary on the tube about the work offering snippets.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of the 'upset' is not that an old idol is being danced with, as much as _the paucity of ideas._ Typically, the rocker may quote a snippet of a theme, make no real variant, and the rest of his time just 'do his own thing' kinda with the chordal sequences underneath.

That leaves the folk who know the original in full thinking, "well, at least he got that much."

Then, if riffed over a whole movement or classical work, the whole is spewed out on top of a work which is nothing but great ideas, and that spew in streams of excessively 'unnecessary' notes and at a volume guaranteed to permanently damage your hearing


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Musical-banality, bad-taste pomposity.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Musical-banality, bad-taste pomposity.


Exactly.

Even if he had the chops to pull this off (he doesn't, there are many players that do), it would still be banal and in bad taste.

Norwegian guitarist, Terje Rypdal did some things with an orchestra (Whenever I Seem to Be Far Away), but it was far from banal or bad taste. Proof that it can be done.


----------



## Diabolico (Jun 1, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> For the record, since most of the posters here are pretty "anti-metal", most fans in the metal underground aren't fans of Dave either. And by metal underground, I mean those that take the time to explore beyond the Big 4, the Teutonic Trio, metalcore, Nile, hipster black metal, you name it. And yeah, obviously "underground fans" is a strange term to use in an argument, but people here are really the same - it's equivalent to going beyond your Beethoven 5s, your Four Seasons (hey!), etc.


You probably mean: it's equivalent to going beyond the first 10 seconds of B5, and beyond the first minute of 'Spring'. 

The Big 4 are a joke, as only Slayer was ever big, artistically; the rest was just bloated. Likewise, only Kreator was good from the TT.

As far as Mustaine/Friedman are concerned: let's ignore these sad attempts at whatever they try to prove. Metal musicians should retire at age 28 anyway.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Megadeth, Metallica, Destruction and Sodom were all good at one point and underground metal would be very different without all of them (yes, even Megadeth)


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

That's mega-bad!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Megadeth, Metallica, Destruction and Sodom were all good at one point and underground metal would be very different without all of them (yes, even Megadeth)


After _Rust in Peace_ I consider Megadeth essentially pop, and after _And Justice For All_, Metallica is essentially pop.

Fans of metal that discount records like Peace Sells, SFSGSW and Rust in Peace (or for that matter Metallica's early albums) basically in my opinion are either ignorant, have poor taste or just generally like to hate on anything that becomes too popular.


----------



## Diabolico (Jun 1, 2013)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Megadeth, Metallica, Destruction and Sodom were all good at one point and underground metal would be very different without all of them (yes, even Megadeth)


I like your name and I like how you omitted Anthrax. Please, enlighten me about Megadeth's influence in the course of underground metal!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Megadeth was an influential band in all Metal, not just underground. But I think their time is done.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

regressivetransphobe said:


> underground metal would be very different without all of them (yes, even Megadeth)


No it wouldn't. 99% of the so called 'underground' would still be making 'music' in 4/4 time. How edgy. Yawn.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't know the guitar player. It sounded awful. As hard it was to tell, he played some wrong notes. Why did he have to play so loudly and overwhelm the orchestra? Not what you could call an historically informed performance. I don't mind musical experimentation, but what was the point of that?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Not long ago he claimed that he played a "Beethoven fugue" at the start of the first Megadeth album... he actually meant Bach. He also claimed "I know I didn't measure up to the original recording of him ("Beethoven"/Bach) playing." Spinal Tap material


Are you for real? XD What a goober. I think I really love Dave Mustaine now.


----------



## Nightman (Apr 29, 2014)

Ugh, I used to be a Megadeth fan and really respect the mark they left on metal, they're one of the bigger stepping stones for anyone looking to get into metal, an arguably better introduction than Metallica, but Mustaine is just WAAAAAY too egotistic, he actually has the gall to consider himself one of the best rhythm guitarists in the world. He knows how to write a good song and bring together some amazing musicians, but his own technical contributions aren't nearly as amazing as he believes...

Also, someone else mentioned the little excerpt of CoB doing Four Summer which is absolutely one of the best electric guitar renditions, I love it.


----------

